# New bike advice



## Garuf

So after riding around on my 1984 Rayleigh 501 everyday for 3 months I reckon I'll get my use out of something a little more up to date, I'd been looking to just upgrade bits and pieces but I don't think it's worth it long run as the headset and other bits and bobs are now entirely nonstandard. 





I've been looking around and I've spotted these two bikes that I love, the only issue is I don't want a single speed, leeds isn't exactly the flatest of places and neither is my part of Stoke When I'm back in the midlands my housemate has a single speed: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 but I can't stand the thing, you have to either peddle so hard it hurts to get it to go or run and then hop on once up to speed and I'm not into that at all. 
Gears wise I really like the cross bar changers so that'd be on my list as a must. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuj ... e-ec022189
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/spe ... e-ec020012

I love the clean lines and simplicity of the above, but as mentioned they're both fixies.
http://www.tokyobike.co.uk/index.html
The classic from the above company looks good and has the looks I would like, plus the reviews are favourable. (4million sold can't be wrong?) 

Ideally I'm looking at spending no more than Â£500 and considerably less if I can help it. 
Something that requires nothing spent on it out of the box would be preferable though I don't mind working frame up so to speak if it means I've got a superior product.  

Any advice and helpful hints would be gratefully received.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Firstly Does this mean you want straight handlebars?
Secondly are you sure you want downtube shifters.  Pretty hard to get on newer bikes.  Straight handlebars will more likely have rapid fire (thumb) shifters on the handlebars.  Drop bars will have gear/brake combos.  Both the modern types are way easier than down tube shifters, more accurate, feel better and easier to set.  Gears have moved on a long way since the days of levers rather than triggers.

Both are not like the old days where you move the gear lever round to the desired gear. they are more like racing car paddles where you push the trigger and it springs back but changes gear, so you push 4 times and it goes down 4 gears, release 4 times and it goes up 4 gears.  Pretty standard piece of kit on modern road/hybrid bikes.

The drop ones the brake lever comes towards you for brakes as per normal but push in toward the wheel to change gear.  You can brake and change at the same time without taking your hands off the bars.

Secondly try to get something with a 1 1/8" fork/headset.  1" are old hat these days and replacements are not so easy to find.  Also as one of those bikes shows they are putting a 1 1/8" headset on a 1" fork and that means shims.  Try and avoid using shims wherever possible.  Like for like fit is always going to be better.

Â£500 is a pretty decent budget and these days can get you something superior to a Tour de France bike of 10 years ago!!  It will virtually always be better to get a complete bike if buying new because to build the same bike from components would cost a lot more.  We are talking about it costing you circa Â£900 in components to build an exact match of a Â£500 bike.  Therefore buy as close to the spec you want and then you might just change the saddle or another single part.

You will always however get the best prices for something second hand a year or 2 old.  You'll more likely be getting a Â£1000+ bike for Â£500 then.  Mine when I bought it retailed at Â£1100 and I bought it on ebay for Â£320 in mint condition.  I've since upgraded virtually everything but I would guess it would only sell for Â£500.  Would cost circa Â£1500 to buy the components new though.

Top end of your budget these are gonna outstrip anything you've put above in terms of quality, ease of riding and also feel:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mode ... elID=44408
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-GIANT-SCR2-C ... 230b3faf76
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ATALA-SLR200-LIGH ... 7dbb8e216d

It really is worth spending a bit of money on a bike.  Many people will gasp when you say your bike cost X amount but the difference between a Â£100 and Â£500 bike is unmeasurable.  When you go up form there it really is a difference but more so for people who ride a lot and will notice the subtle differences.

If I were choosing from the above I would go for the Cube or the Atala.  Probs my choice would be the Atala because it looks the business and is pretty good spec.  Real bling piece of kit.  However the Atala is heavier than the Cube.

Alternatively I just found this which is a Boardman (remember Chris Boardman) from Halfords so you can buy it and have 6 months interest free to pay it off before the super high interest starts.  It is very light and good spec but without the bling of the Atala.  If I bought that Boardman I'd then have to bling it up. lol

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... 65710#dtab


AC


----------



## ghostsword

I got from evans last year the Mean Streak 3.0, it cost close to Â£750. Now they are selling it for Â£449. 

It is an amazing bike, very light and great for the road and the weekend xtrail.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pin ... ry=pinacle

British made..


----------



## Steve Smith

Are you looking to spend a lot, or happy with second hand?  You can pick up a good second hand steal racer quite cheap these days.

If you want modern, but with the looks of the bikes you've mentioned, it's worth looking at the Genesis range.  Also, the Charge plug Tap might be worth a look:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cha ... e-ec020537

It looks like a single speed, but actually has an 8 speed internal hub gear.  I ride a charge plug freestyler which looks fairly similar, only it's a fixed wheel.


----------



## Garuf

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Firstly Does this mean you want straight handlebars?


 Nope not at all, I'd choose ramshorns everytime, it's just that the examples of frames I liked all have flat bars on. 



> Secondly are you sure you want downtube shifters?


 I thought I did? Personally I really like them but if they're so uncommon now-a-days then I don't mind going without. As long as there's gears I don't really mind, single speed just isn't for me, I don't want to have a bike that kills me if I want to leave the city centre. 



> Try and avoid using shims wherever possible.  Like for like fit is always going to be better.


I'll keep it in mind, it makes sense to avoid "filling". 




> Â£500 is a pretty decent budget and these days can get you something superior to a Tour de France bike of 10 years ago!


 The budget is basically the very top end of what I can afford if I scape by with everything else. I hope you're right regarding getting something superior, I'd like a classic looking bike, basically a like for like upgrade of my current bike haha. 



> If I were choosing from the above I would go for the Cube or the Atala.  Probs my choice would be the Atala because it looks the business and is pretty good spec. Real bling piece of kit. However the Atala is heavier than the Cube.


 Hmm, they're very much nice bikes but they're not the classic look I like, I'm the kind of person who'd take all the badges of their car rather than add more stickers to it. At that sort of money compared to the original price that's a very good buy though.



> Alternatively I just found this which is a Boardman, It is very light and good spec but without the bling of the Atala.  If I bought that Boardman I'd then have to bling it up. lol


It's a nice bike, I'd be at it with the hairdryer to get the stickers off though. I think the best way of describing my likes are more madmax and blade runner than star trek and battlestar gallactica. 





			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I got from evans last year the Mean Streak 3.0, it cost close to Â£750. Now they are selling it for Â£449.
> It is an amazing bike, very light and great for the road and the weekend xtrail.



Nice looking bike, bargain too compared to original price, I'm not really looking for anything but a road bike though, I used to ride bmx and dirt jump for a while too but I don't really have the surroundings (or cahoonas) for either anymore. 




			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Are you looking to spend a lot, or happy with second hand?  You can pick up a good second hand steal racer quite cheap these days.


 I'm happy to go second hand if it's the type of frame I'm looking for and the price is right, I've seen loads of bikes of similar providence as mine go for circa Â£100 but they're nowhere near as high spec as my current bike, they're just newer. 




> If you want modern, but with the looks of the bikes you've mentioned, it's worth looking at the Genesis range.  Also, the Charge plug Tap might be worth a look:
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cha ... e-ec020537
> 
> It looks like a single speed, but actually has an 8 speed internal hub gear.  I ride a charge plug freestyler which looks fairly similar, only it's a fixed wheel.


Good recomendation, I'll be looking into them, I like your bike a lot.


----------



## Steve Smith

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm happy to go second hand if it's the type of frame I'm looking for and the price is right, I've seen loads of bikes of similar providence as mine go for circa Â£100 but they're nowhere near as high spec as my current bike, they're just newer.



Yes, with the world economy in the toilet, and the currency rates it affected the level of components on bikes from 2009 onwards.  Basically in 2009 you could by the same model as 2008 but with worse components and it cost a lot more.  Some bikes jumped a few hundred in price.  It's slowly getting better, but bikes are still far more expensive than they were.


----------



## Garuf

Cheers Steve, I think I'm going to go for a Specialised Langster 2011 but I don't know. I'm interested in a couple of the Charge bikes that Evans have at the moment and I'm hoping they'll let me have a test ride of a few late next week. It really does feel impossible to find a nice bike with gears, who'd have thought a classic style would be so hard to get!


----------



## PM

If you like the styling and aesthetics of fixed gear bikes, why not just get one with a freewheel?

Gear it for easier climbs, then just roll down without pedalling.

Just a suggestion. IMO (most) geared bikes are just fugly.


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, I'm starting to agree, they're all these ugly velodrome sorts, I'm extremely happy with my raliegh, classic looks, comfy, very fast, geared. If they still made them exactly the same I'd buy it again no questions asked, 26 years without a service and the most that's ever been changed are tires, tape,tubes and breakpads...

I'm tempted by a ground up build, start with a re-engineered raliegh frame and work on all the bits as I go but I dunno, I just don't think I have the time to dedicate to that especially as it would mean a load of research into what's the best parts for the money. 

What freewheel fixies would you recommend PM?


----------



## PM

Well TBH I don't think you can beat building your own bike. And with a modern single speed it is VERY easy to do without any experience. So that's what I'd recommend. You get exactly what you want, it'll be unique and you will really love it.

Alternatively, just buy any single speed you like, if it has a fixed hub then sell the rear wheel and buy one with a freewheel hub.

I prefer steel frames, I think they look nicer and I trust them more, so anything like the Fuji/Steel Langster looks good.

Actually, I do remember spending a fair bit on tools to build mine (but only because I had nothing to start with), so consider those costs too.


----------



## PM

Still if you really like your current bike, you could just upgrade parts, even though parts are now non-standard, doesn't mean that they are not available new.

With the fixed gear boom there are many companies making old spec parts for old frames. It'll just take a bit more research and possibly a bit more money.


----------



## Garuf

Hmm, suppose, the frame ideally needs stripping, cleaning, rust treating and repainting but it's all jobs that cost money, I suppose once the drive chain is replaced and the tatty seat and things switched out there wouldn't be much to do. 
That said, I do have a 19 item list of things that "need" fixing but because I ride my bike every day I just can't do. 

I'm not sure it's worth throwing money at it, the last thing I want is it to become a money pit.


----------



## PM

Yes that's a good point. If you use it every day it's not really an option then.

If you decide to build a new one up then I can give you lots of helpful links that I used.

Piece of cake. The hard part is choosing what you want!


----------



## PM

Just saw this if it's of any interest:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-plug-2010/

That is an amazing price!!!


----------



## Garuf

Cheers, PM it really is. 
Pretty much certain it's going to be between the CremÃ© vinyl uno and the fuji feather 2011. Rode the Steel langster 2011 and thought it's lovely I found it to feel really quiet slow and odd in corners. I suspect which I go for might go down to a flip of a coin it won't be after Christmas now though regrettably.  

In other news, today I snapped my chain, bent my bottom bracket, snapped my dÃ©railleur mount, buckled both wheels and almost went under a bus, got knocked off at full pelt when the chain snapped and went into the wheel throwing me flying, the bus that had been tailing me having to really slam it's breaks on wedging my bike underneath it.
Luckily the frames not bent and there's no real damage in the form of scuffs or dents. Since I can't ride the bike now I've sent it to be stripped and receive a massive servicing, I might even get it powder coated luckily my parents have agreed that they'll pay to get it back on the road but it doesn't look to be cheap, circa Â£200 without wheels which I've got to pay for myself so think cheap and cheerful but strong there. Any ideas PM?
I'm tempted to rebuild it as a 2 speed since the back dÃ©railleur now has nowhere to hang.


----------



## PM

Jesus!

Well I hope you are alright? Sorry to here about your bike.

Any ideas? About wheels? Well just to be clear I don't know the first thing about geared bikes (i.e. sizes, specs), only single speed - as I learned a lot from my build.

These wheels are amazing value and pretty strong: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WPOOPOMP/on-one-120mm-clincher-wheels-(pair) but I dunno if they'll fit your frame, though spacers are always an option.

For really strong wheels I went with Deep Vs. But be looking at Â£200 for a pair.


----------



## PM

Also, track bikes generally aren't that great at cornering, with mine I corner pretty much upright to avoid pedal strike, but I got used to it and am now well ninja


----------



## Toulouse

Fuji are good bikes and the one you say looks cool.

BAD luck on the fall Garuf.

As for cornering don't undersetimate the difference good tyres make.  Just in terms of grip even in the wet cornering is a different ball game with good tyres versus your average Â£20 a pair set.

Those Schwalbe Ultremos I bought may only last a year but are making an enormous difference to the Michelins I had before.  At Â£50 a pair (should be Â£80) though they aren't cheap but well worth it. They're also 100g lighter each than a standard tyre so that knocks 200g off the bike weight 

Another boost is the 'rolling resistance'  Good tyres have les rolling resistance and tend to feel smoother, run smoother and generaly give you a couple of miles an hour extra speed.  they just feel easier to accelerate with than your average tyre.

Other good tyres I would use Michelin Pro Race3, Continental Attack/Force combo.   Both lightweight, low rolling resistance, and good cornering grip in wet or dry.  Still pricey though.  Not a match IME for the Schwalbe Ultremo though however you don't like branding and the Ultremos are real 'label' monstors.  I like bling. lol!!!

Go with the Fuji looks a nice bike.

XC


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, I'm fine, I've skated for too many years to stay down from a couple of scratches and a friction burn.

With the wheels they're standard 700c's (shimmano compatible)  I really like the deep rimmed ones, but yeah, too much money at the moment. I can soon call on-one up and ask if they're any good for me. I've a day to kill. 

Haha, yeah, I've struck my bike before when I was first getting used to it, I dunno though the Langster just didn't feel like it was turning, it felt like it was starting to buck you off if you get me? I just didn't like how it felt, though it is astonishingly pretty in the flesh.


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, it was a pretty lame fall, but these things happen. 
Cheers for the tip Toulouse, the wheels I had on before I changed over to the cheapo ones were 100psi skin walled michelins and they felt a lot faster and smoother than these 70psi bontragers I have on now but I don't have the money to chuck at things so they'll have to do till they're worn out. It's something I'll consider though. 

Yeah you're right about all the labels, they've got more branding than sports direct! I'd be trying to get it off straight away! Even the fuji on the downtube is too much branding for me.


----------



## PM

When it comes to tyres, I don't trust anything as much as these, and amazing grip in the wet. No the prettiest tyres though IMO. Last forever though!

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-gra ... road-tyre/


----------



## Garuf

Not a bad price really, I can put up with poor lucks if the ride is superior. I ride my tyres as hard as I an get them to keep lowing resistance down, when you get the gravel under wheel "ping" it does set your heart racing though! 

Also, just found an Evans pamphlet with a discount for 10% off any non-sale bike, which means I can get the fuji for Â£405 which means it just got a better option!


----------



## PM

Yeah that's sweet.

Just looked at the site, looks good. But I notice it comes with 16t fixed. You may need to buy another wheel with a freewheel hub.

Also, 46/16 ain't gonna be much good for climbing. I'd swap the 16t for 18.

I run 44/17, and only encounter slight hills every so often.


----------



## PM

I think I wanna get drops for the winter for more aero, and to make my bike look more like this:

rool:

http://s.wiggle.co.uk/images/Super-2011-zoom.jpg


----------



## Stickleback

I like Surly

http://www.surlybikes.com/bikes/

Especially the Pacer.

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/pacer_complete/


----------



## Garuf

PM said:
			
		

> I think I wanna get drops for the winter for more aero, and to make my bike look more like this:
> 
> rool:
> 
> http://s.wiggle.co.uk/images/Super-2011-zoom.jpg


I love drops, I wouldn't be without they make doing longer distances much more enjoyable I find and you can't beat going right fast. 
That's a nice bike, there's a pink one here I see chained up in town all the time, not the colour I'd have chosen but very nice regardless.


----------



## Steve Smith

Surly Steam Roller is on my list of bikes to own   I love it!

The langster steel may not corner so well due to the clearances of the front wheel to the frame.  It's a tight geometry so the cornering will feel a little odd.  You'd get used to it though.

Does the Fuji come with brakes?  I know the fuji Track doesn't, not sure about the feather etc.  Take a look at the Genesis range.  the Day One is a great bike 

If you still want gears, you could look at Condor, Binachi and a few others, but you're getting into big money there...


----------



## Garuf

The steam roller is like a wwII bike, you half expect it have one of those BSA rifle mounts. 
The Feather comes with breaks yes, if it doesn't I've a set in my spares box that would be suitable. I'm starting to think I can live without, the hill I change to my bottom gear for I managed fine on the langster so it might not be as bad as I imagined, I'll still have my raliegh for if I want to go further than town and back I suppose.


----------



## PM

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Surly Steam Roller is on my list of bikes to own   I love it!
> 
> The langster steel may not corner so well due to the clearances of the front wheel to the frame.  It's a tight geometry so the cornering will feel a little odd.  You'd get used to it though.
> 
> Does the Fuji come with brakes?  I know the fuji Track doesn't, not sure about the feather etc.  Take a look at the Genesis range.  the Day One is a great bike
> 
> If you still want gears, you could look at Condor, Binachi and a few others, but you're getting into big money there...



Yeah I really liked the 2010 Genesis Flyer, I nearly bought one! Not quite so hot on the 2011, still not bad though.

EDIT: Actually 2011 looks lovely! It's just the stickers I don't like.


----------



## Garuf

You'll come to the darkside yet, badgeless or extremely minimal badging is where it's at.


----------



## PM

I've been here on the dark side a long time.


----------



## Garuf

Best way! Most things get uglier the second they slap a label on it! They're like typographical dazzle camo haha. 
Are you on london fixed gear? I was reading their powdercoating thread the other day seems like a good place for learning stuff. I just picked the powder coat for my bike, I did want an all white downpost on a grey frame but apparently you can't do that so I've gone for all over battle ship grey.


----------



## PM

Yeah I'm on there, username Pman.

I used that forum, & Sheldon Brown's site to learn most stuff, with a bit of youtube & velosolo help 

I'm trying to decide what drops to get atm. As always, it's a question of balancing style & practicality


----------



## Garuf

I don't know if you'll like them or not but I really like these. I tried some on a friends bike on the rollers and they're really nice look great with brown leather tape. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cha ... r-ec019790.


----------



## PM

I was thinking more this shape: http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/HBNINM104/nitto-neat-m104-alloy-road-bar

But more bling  38-40cm wide and black tape. I'd get those but don't like the silly logo. Maybe I could remove it somehow? hmmm...


----------



## Garuf

Actone or meth normally removes most logos. I'd go narrower than wider, when your arms are wider out it some how makes it harder on your wrists. 
Black tape is nice! Better than the reflective tape evans insist on recommending.


----------



## Steve Smith

I'm CasaSteve on LFGSS 

Currently rebuilding my other fixed gear.  An old cheap lugged steel frame.  Might be reynolds 531, but can't be 100%.  I'm looking to replace it at some point, but for now I'm stripping the white powdercoat to raw steel and I'll clear coat it.  It's a "beater" anyway 

Looks like this, except replaced cranks with some black OEM cranks off a mate's Kinesis Decade:





I'm currently looking for an aluminium compact frame, like a Langster or Giant Bowery to get me through winter.  I fancy something a bit lighter and sporty   My charge will go to make way for it.


----------



## Garuf

I know someone who's got for sale a frame and forks alu langster, he keeps trying to tell me it's the best bike ever.


----------



## Garuf

Just dropped my bike off to get stripped and rebuilt. Ordered a white charge spoon seat, once it's fully stripped taking it to be powder coated battleship grey with a white downtube, getting the chain ring done in grey and the peddles acid dipped to bring the chrome as good as new. Ordered new bar-tape, white, cages and straps, yellow. Stripped the bottom bracket to get it fixed/replaced/rethreaded. Removed and polished the cranks/headset/bars/seatpost. Just need to find replacement Raleigh 501 decals and a headset badge and I reckon I'm sailing! Should have her back on the road in about two weeks, really can't wait.


----------



## Stickleback

Good Luck. Hope it Rules!

We have a tube strike down here on Monday. Yet again the bike is king!

R


----------



## Toulouse

ebay is a friend:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OLD-SCHOOL-BMX-RA ... 53e4df0ffd

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/raleigh-bicycle-b ... 3362e42583

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Raleigh-Team-Spor ... 483d666766

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CLASSIC-RALEIGH-V ... 3a5fa34e93

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RALEIGH-STICKER-D ... 3362b39f88

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REYNOLDS-501-deca ... 5adbceb489

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Raleigh-Kellogs-P ... 483b935ec1

XC


----------



## Garuf

Final ones a winner! Exact sticker pack mine has. Except mine has a cast emblem. Cheers T. 
Won't know the true extent of damage till I get my frame back. I know I still need wheels, the set that are on are so buckled it feels like riding a horse.


----------



## Garuf

Hit a car door at some speed, snapped the bike and my leg.
Sods law aye that I do it after spending money on putting all it's quirks right.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Ouch     hope your leg is in better shape than the frame !

Tony


----------



## andyh

bet its a bugger turning right on that bike garuf?


----------



## Steve Smith

Jebus Garuf!  Getting "doored" is horrific!  Broken leg?

I hope you got the car owners insurance details!  Hopefully you have receipts for all the work and parts it's just had to make a nice fat claim...


----------



## Garuf

Nothing but the bank statement I don't think. 
Yeah, hairline fracture and a chip, stitch and cuts and bruises all over. Could have been a lot worse. 
Yeah I got the details, turns out he's driving round using copied plates though, the police are investigating.


----------

